# rifle



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 15:00:49 -0500*
Question for the list.
I have an old Lee Enfield rifle here at home, and I can‘t find thatr
version no where,
I mean it is a no 4 Mark 1, but the stock is not full compared to the
other version,
It look similar to the Jungle Carbine in appearance.
Also it say US property, year 1942 on it, did the Enfield produced
different rifle for the US
because I searched books, net etc... and I can‘t find anything similar.
jf
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 16:51:49 -0700*
There was a "jungle carbine" version produced.  It might have been sold to
the US as an expedient.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 21, 2001 1:00 PM
Subject: rifle
> Question for the list.
>
> I have an old Lee Enfield rifle here at home, and I can‘t find thatr
> version no where,
> I mean it is a no 4 Mark 1, but the stock is not full compared to the
> other version,
> It look similar to the Jungle Carbine in appearance.
>
> Also it say US property, year 1942 on it, did the Enfield produced
> different rifle for the US
> because I searched books, net etc... and I can‘t find anything similar.
>
> jf
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 19:09:00 -0500*
The Jungle version is the No 5 Mark 1, and the end of the barrel is quite
different
mine is absolutly the same as the "normal" lee enfield  same lenght etc..., 
but the stock is different
and I cant find anything about this model
I guess I should take a pic and scan it eh
Donald Schepens wrote:
> There was a "jungle carbine" version produced.  It might have been sold to
> the US as an expedient.
>
> Don
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, March 21, 2001 1:00 PM
> Subject: rifle
>
> > Question for the list.
> >
> > I have an old Lee Enfield rifle here at home, and I can‘t find thatr
> > version no where,
> > I mean it is a no 4 Mark 1, but the stock is not full compared to the
> > other version,
> > It look similar to the Jungle Carbine in appearance.
> >
> > Also it say US property, year 1942 on it, did the Enfield produced
> > different rifle for the US
> > because I searched books, net etc... and I can‘t find anything similar.
> >
> > jf
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 17:58:01 -0700*
Is it in original condition? I have seen Lee-Enfields that have had the
original stocks replaced with "sporterized" ones. I‘ve also seen ads in the
firearms magazines for assorted replacement stocks. My Dad actually has
one...... "speak up, other MacFarlane".....
Just a thought.
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 21, 2001 5:09 PM
Subject: Re: rifle
> The Jungle version is the No 5 Mark 1, and the end of the barrel is quite
> different
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 17:28:48 -0800*
There were several "sport" modification kits available for the Lee enfield,
perhaps you have one of them
----- Original Message -----
From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 21, 2001 4:09 PM
Subject: Re: rifle
> The Jungle version is the No 5 Mark 1, and the end of the barrel is quite
> different
> mine is absolutly the same as the "normal" lee enfield  same lenght
etc..., 
> but the stock is different
> and I cant find anything about this model
> I guess I should take a pic and scan it eh
>
>
>
> Donald Schepens wrote:
>
> > There was a "jungle carbine" version produced.  It might have been sold
to
> > the US as an expedient.
> >
> > Don
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, March 21, 2001 1:00 PM
> > Subject: rifle
> >
> > > Question for the list.
> > >
> > > I have an old Lee Enfield rifle here at home, and I can‘t find thatr
> > > version no where,
> > > I mean it is a no 4 Mark 1, but the stock is not full compared to the
> > > other version,
> > > It look similar to the Jungle Carbine in appearance.
> > >
> > > Also it say US property, year 1942 on it, did the Enfield produced
> > > different rifle for the US
> > > because I searched books, net etc... and I can‘t find anything
similar.
> > >
> > > jf
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gary Boake" <g_boake@sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 20:37:27 -0500*
I worked in Sears sporting goods in 1963-4 in Hamilton and they had a 
gun section. We sold that type of rifle. It was not the jungle barrel 
but had the short forestock you mention. They were dirt cheap, probably 
in the neighbourhood of $20.00. Now, the regimental museums are hard 
pressed to find them in their original condition. We have just attained 
another one but it has been chromed, had been used in the colour party 
of the 1st Bn Vets. Now everyone is too old to carry them in a parade. 
Most of the vets are in their early eighties.
Gary
I worked in Sears sporting goods in 
1963-4 in
Hamilton and they had a gun section. We sold that type of rifle. It was 
not the
jungle barrel but had the short forestock you mention. They were dirt 
cheap,
probably in the neighbourhood of $20.00. Now, the regimental museums are 
hard
pressed to find them in their original condition. We have just attained 
another
one but it has been chromed, had been used in the colour party of the 
1st Bn
Vets. Now everyone is too old to carry them in a parade. Most of the 
vets are in
their early eighties.
Gary
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 22:27:12 -0500*
--------------DD85A5E0F0DFB737FF7270DC
Mine is in "good" condition, but the owner before me, graved his initial
on it :
plus three years ago I redone it all over blue to the wood finish, now
it look good, but far from
from an original
jf
Gary Boake wrote:
> I worked in Sears sporting goods in 1963-4 in Hamilton and they had a
> gun section. We sold that type of rifle. It was not the jungle barrel
> but had the short forestock you mention. They were dirt cheap,
> probably in the neighbourhood of $20.00. Now, the regimental museums
> are hard pressed to find them in their original condition. We have
> just attained another one but it has been chromed, had been used in
> the colour party of the 1st Bn Vets. Now everyone is too old to carry
> them in a parade. Most of the vets are in their early eighties.Gary
--------------DD85A5E0F0DFB737FF7270DC
Mine is in "good" condition, but the owner before me, graved his initial
on it :
plus three years ago I redone it all over blue to the wood finish,
now it look good, but far from
from an original
jf
Gary Boake wrote:
I
worked in Sears sporting goods in 1963-4 in Hamilton and they had a gun
section. We sold that type of rifle. It was not the jungle barrel but had
the short forestock you mention. They were dirt cheap, probably in the
neighbourhood of $20.00. Now, the regimental museums are hard pressed to
find them in their original condition. We have just attained another one
but it has been chromed, had been used in the colour party of the 1st Bn
Vets. Now everyone is too old to carry them in a parade. Most of the vets
are in their early eighties.Gary
--------------DD85A5E0F0DFB737FF7270DC--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 22:28:45 -0500*
I dont know, my cousin has one, built in 1917, plus he had one same rifle
except on the barrel the mention nitro was on it.
Might be might not, but I have to say that version look better than the full
stock :
jf
The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> Is it in original condition? I have seen Lee-Enfields that have had the
> original stocks replaced with "sporterized" ones. I‘ve also seen ads in the
> firearms magazines for assorted replacement stocks. My Dad actually has
> one...... "speak up, other MacFarlane".....
> Just a thought.
> MacF
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, March 21, 2001 5:09 PM
> Subject: Re: rifle
>
> > The Jungle version is the No 5 Mark 1, and the end of the barrel is quite
> > different
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Thu, 22 Mar 2001 07:22:55 -0700*
I‘m not sure what it would be.  If you scan it, I‘ll have my weapons techs
take a look and see if they can identify it for you.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 21, 2001 5:09 PM
Subject: Re: rifle
> The Jungle version is the No 5 Mark 1, and the end of the barrel is quite
> different
> mine is absolutly the same as the "normal" lee enfield  same lenght
etc..., 
> but the stock is different
> and I cant find anything about this model
> I guess I should take a pic and scan it eh
>
>
>
> Donald Schepens wrote:
>
> > There was a "jungle carbine" version produced.  It might have been sold
to
> > the US as an expedient.
> >
> > Don
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: Jean-Francois Menicucci 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, March 21, 2001 1:00 PM
> > Subject: rifle
> >
> > > Question for the list.
> > >
> > > I have an old Lee Enfield rifle here at home, and I can‘t find thatr
> > > version no where,
> > > I mean it is a no 4 Mark 1, but the stock is not full compared to the
> > > other version,
> > > It look similar to the Jungle Carbine in appearance.
> > >
> > > Also it say US property, year 1942 on it, did the Enfield produced
> > > different rifle for the US
> > > because I searched books, net etc... and I can‘t find anything
similar.
> > >
> > > jf
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

